# i need a good equine dentist in somerset?



## ldlp111 (15 May 2009)

anyone know of one and how much they charge i have three horses to do.


----------



## spaniel (15 May 2009)

Wayne Abbot.  Highly skilled,  highly qualified and all round nice guy.  I pay about £35 per horse although he is quite local to me so Im not sure what would happen with mileage to where you are.  He works closely with vets if you have a more serious issue to deal with.

I would have no qualms in recommending Wayne.

http://www.beva.org.uk/node/78


----------



## HollyP (15 May 2009)

Charlie Pickman is fantastic, price depends on what work each horse needs!


----------



## ldlp111 (15 May 2009)

well vet costs 35 quid callout and about the same again for each horse.


----------



## spaniel (15 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Charlie Pickman is fantastic, price depends on what work each horse needs! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie is also very good but can be quite hard to get hold of during the eventing season!


----------



## ester (15 May 2009)

We have wayne too, really nice chap and good with the horses as mine had apparently always been sedated before though we are not sure why.

He has also been good at coming at good times for us! We have him every 6 months as my boy has a wonky jaw and gets hooks very easily (though never had a bitting problem).

He comes to me between bridg and burnham on the A38.


----------



## pinktiger (15 May 2009)

another one for wayne abbott, very good, fully qualified, knows his stuff and doesnt cost the earth!!


----------



## ldlp111 (15 May 2009)

ok anyone got a number for him?


----------



## spaniel (17 May 2009)

Number is listed in the link on my previous post........

01761 471071 will redirect you to his  present number.


----------

